

This is why you shouldn't use Visual Studio 2010 for any C++ SSE development - dumblocker
http://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/565959/sse2-instructions-generated-when-arch-sse-is-specified

======
dumblocker
Visual Studio 2010 emits SSE2 instructions when targetting SSE1 hardware.
Hopefully fixed in a 2011 update. Happy New Year!

Also affects the C++ compilers in Visual Studio Express and the Windows SDK
for Windows 7

